# Soda!



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2010)

Soda, fizzy drink, pop, whatever you call it, do you have a favorite? If so what flavor, ie if you like mountain dew what kind?

Personally I don't drink much in the way of soft drinks, I guess I am a pepsi fan myself, fav mountain dew being the new tropical one... whatever the name is...


----------



## Green (Sep 11, 2010)

mountain deeeeeeeeew

like drinking green day


----------



## Aisling (Sep 11, 2010)

Coke, and only Coke. Vanilla Coke is pretty much the only variant I like, and I like it better than the standard Coke, but since it's hard to find around here I mostly save it for school lunches. I drink normal coke with everything except for cake and cookies. Pancakes are fine though.

I really don't like other sodas, but Sprite in particular tends to make me toss the rest of my lunch, especially if it's gotten warm. And Dr. Pepper, which really puts me at odds with my best friend. But at least we both like mushrooms on our pizza.


----------



## PK (Sep 11, 2010)

all time favorite is vanilla pepsi (which they don't make anymore), vanilla coke (which is EXTREMLY hard to find), and dr. pepper.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a soda JUNKIE. I love Crush (Sunkist isn't as good), Mr. Pibb (you unsophisticated Dr. Pepperers), Pepsi (beats coke), Sprite (Sierra Mist has no flavor), and Mountain Dew. Especially the Baja Blast one at Taco Bell.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2010)

you gotta go for the rip off brands! Mountain Fizz?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 11, 2010)

Root beer (Barq's all the way), Coke, Mountain Dew (any kind).

That is all.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 11, 2010)

Dr. Pepper FTW(cherry too)!
But I also enjoy root beer, coke(regular, cherry, and vanilla), and cream soda.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2010)

Coke. Most definitely.
...Mostly because it's all Mom ever buys ever.

I do, however, also enjoy root beer, cream soda, and Sprite when it has kool-aid mixed into it.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

Diet Dr Pepper is about all I drink. Pepsi Max is good, too.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 11, 2010)

Pepsi! 

Coke is only really good if it's fountain coke.


----------



## Nemec (Sep 11, 2010)

Mountain Dew Voltage is the best soda ever created. Root Beer is a close second.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 11, 2010)

Can someone explain to me the difference between Diet Coke and Coke Zero? 0_0


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Can someone explain to me the difference between Diet Coke and Coke Zero? 0_0


Coke Zero is meant to imitate actual Coke's taste as much as possible. Diet Coke... doesn't.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

Vixie said:


> Coke Zero is meant to imitate actual Coke's taste as much as possible. Diet Coke... doesn't.


Then why does Diet Coke still exist it doesn't even taste nice ._.
I thought Diet Coke was just low sugar and Coke Zero was no sugar whatsoever or something. Like Diet Pepsi and Pepsi Max, the latter having the oddest name for something with the minimum amount of sugar possible. i.e. none at all.
Oh wait apparently neither Pepsi Max nor Diet Pepsi have any sugar. What the hell.

Anyway, Dr Pepper > Cherry Coke > Coke. Yes, I have a hierarchy. I'm not too fond of any non-Coke fizzy drinks really.

Oh and I once bought a 2-litre of Coke for 29p which is the worst thing I ever drank, and I once had a bag of rubbish squirt in my mouth while I was tying it up so :S


----------



## H-land (Sep 11, 2010)

Ever since I visited Europe for the first time in... oh, when was that... Wow, I guess it was only 2008. They made us all pay for soda over there, anyway, rather than include it with our meals, and since I was raised by my parents to be a stingy miser (whether they meant to do that to me or not), I've largely stopped drinking soda, and I've tried to keep it that way. That's becoming less and less of a problem the less soda I drink, too, because I've stopped liking several sodas that I used to like since I've stopped drinking them as often.
I used to like Coke a lot, but these days, I tend to prefer Dr Pepper when I drink soda (though Mr Pibb is okay, too). I've been known to drink Sprite or Sierra Mist though from time to time, especially when I've got an upset stomach. Somehow, it seems to help.

And for the record, I'm of the opinion that vanilla flavored sodas are, as a general rule, totally nasty and really disgusting.
Don't know how people drink that crap.


...But this's all just got me wanting Spezi. Dangit.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Then why does Diet Coke still exist it doesn't even taste nice ._.
> I thought Diet Coke was just low sugar and Coke Zero was no sugarwhatsoever or something. Like Diet Pepsi and Pepsi Max, the latter having the oddest name for something with the minimum amount of sugar possible. i.e. none at all.
> Oh wait apparently neither Pepsi Max nor Diet Pepsi have any sugar. What the hell.


... the whole idea behind the "Diet" is zero calories. Sugar does not mix with zero calories. Also while I agree that Diet Coke is rather horrible, some people prefer the subdued flavour. Coke Zero and Pepsi Max try to compromise by 'tasting better' while still having zero calories.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Sep 11, 2010)

Root beer. Also sprite and orange soda. Cactus cooler!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

Vixie said:


> ... the whole idea behind the "Diet" is zero calories. Sugar does not mix with zero calories. Also while I agree that Diet Coke is rather horrible, some people prefer the subdued flavour. Coke Zero and Pepsi Max try to compromise by 'tasting better' while still having zero calories.


I thought Diet drinks just had _less_ calories. Ah well.
It still seems a little odd that the Diet versions are still around when you can have something that tastes almost as good as the non-healthy version while being as unsugary and calorieless as the healthy ones, unless there are an awful lot of people who like their Coke to taste slightly flat.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I thought Diet drinks just had _less_ calories. Ah well.
> It still seems a little odd that the Diet versions are still around when you can have something that tastes almost as good as the non-healthy version while being as unsugary and calorieless as the healthy ones, unless there are an awful lot of people who like their Coke to taste slightly flat.


Keep in mind that soft drinks in America make judicious use of high-fructose corn syrup over actual sugar. (This explains the taste difference between soda in the US and soda elsewhere) Also, Diet Coke has a very large following. They marketed towards women particularly and struck home. Coke Zero hasn't become particularly mainstream yet; only a few restaurants carry it compared to everyone having Diet Coke.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I thought Diet drinks just had _less_ calories. Ah well.
> It still seems a little odd that the Diet versions are still around when you can have something that tastes almost as good as the non-healthy version while being as unsugary and calorieless as the *healthy* ones, unless there are an awful lot of people who like their Coke to taste slightly flat.


Artificial sweeteners do not make healthy drinks


----------



## J.T. (Sep 11, 2010)

Root beer's my favorite, particularly Barq's, but I also love cream soda and red tangerine Fanta. Mountain Dew, 7-Up, and Orange Crush are pretty good too. I'm not big on Coke or Pepsi.


----------



## Minish (Sep 11, 2010)

Whenever I see someone talk about drinking soda I just imagine them chucking down a load of soda powder >_> It makes my throat hurt thinking about it.

I guess I like fizzy drinks... I'm not allowed it much though, we never have it at home. :< I guess... uh... fanta's my favourite? It's all orangey. :3


----------



## Kinova (Sep 11, 2010)

Mountain Dew is amazing and the fact they don't sell it here makes me sad. :c

I mostly only drink water (am generally too lazy to do anything other than turn the tap) buuuut I do really like Cherry Coke and the lemon one, though I haven't seen it sold in a long time.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2010)

American soft drinks are usually pretty gross, actually. :V I'll drink them but I don't really *like* them.

tl;dr IRN-BRU 
(made in scotland with girders)


----------



## Superbird (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I don't get soda very often, but when I do it's either Sprite or Fanta/Sunkist. I really can't tell the differences.

Additionally, many people have here of Coke Zero. Well, the other day I saw a product I've never seen before: Coke 1. With exactly one calorie.¬_¬


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I love Coke(regular only). I can drink pretty much anything, but I dislike Pepsi and any kind of diet/sugarfree sodas. I prefer my soda with sugar.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 11, 2010)

Mountain Dew and Mello Yello for me. I drink far too much Mountain Dew for my own good.

Also, I used to love this soda called Diet Rite that my grandma always kept like 50 thousand cans of around her house, but I haven't had it since she died.


----------



## Minish (Sep 11, 2010)

Jessie said:


> American soft drinks are usually pretty gross, actually. :V I'll drink them but I don't really *like* them.
> 
> tl;dr IRN-BRU
> (made in scotland with girders)


IRN-BRU I love this stuff :3


Which reminds me, ginger beer is considered a soft drink... and ginger beer is just godly. o-o I love it. Ginger ale more so though maybe, feels less like it's trying to assassinate your throat.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 11, 2010)

PEPSI is the only true pop.

also who the hell calls it soda anymore seriously


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 11, 2010)

KVAS

KVAS IS DELICIOUS

Also, Orange Crush is cool.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 11, 2010)

Walker said:


> PEPSI is the only true pop.
> 
> also who the hell calls it soda anymore seriously


everyone in the state of Tennessee, at least.
The only time I ever hear it called pop is when people are talking about how weird people up north call it pop, or on the internet.


----------



## PK (Sep 11, 2010)

hey, i live in the northwest us, and almost everybody here calls it soda. :x


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 11, 2010)

Jessie said:


> tl;dr IRN-BRU
> (made in scotland with girders)


this stuff is AMAZING



> ...But this's all just got me wanting Spezi. Dangit.


this stuff is also AMAZING (for anyone that doesn't know, it's coke mixed with fizzy orange (I think they also have other varieties, but coke and orange is the most popular one)). whenever we go to visit my grandparents in Cologne, we buy a crate or two of spezi to bring back home.



> Mountain Dew is amazing and the fact they don't sell it here makes me sad. :c


so true. if there was a petition to get whoever owns Mountain Dew to sell it in the UK, I would sign it instantly. :(

basically all my favourite fizzy drinks are foreign.



> Ever since I visited Europe for the first time in... oh, when was that... Wow, I guess it was only 2008. They made us all pay for soda over there, anyway, rather than include it with our meals,


that's odd. drinks are very rarely included in the price of a meal here. also, the concept of 'unlimited refills' simply doesn't exist, outside of possibly a few fast-food places.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2010)

We say "pop" here in the midwest, I just said soda cause I felt like it *laughs*


Baja Blast is amazing, but I hope they never sell it in cans, it would muck up the taste.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't really like fizzy drinks at all. I don't like the fizziness in my mouth/throat, and I'm obsessive about taking care of my teeth.

Socially, I'll drink fizzy alcoholic drinks, though, mostly because spirits are too strong. Coke and vodka's my usual - on the rare occasion I drink plain coke, I always want to ask "But where's the vodka? This doesn't taste right! D:".


----------



## Squirrel (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the kind of Fanta they had in Amsterdam. The type in England leaves an aftertaste of sweeteners and America's is disgusting orange soda. I like American Sprite and can tollerate Pepsi and coke.


----------



## Elliekat (Sep 12, 2010)

Cream soda, root beer and ginger ale are my favorites <3


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 12, 2010)

I've never heard anyone use "pop" before besides in movies...!

I'm not really a soda person; I try to avoid it because it rots my teeth and I'm not that fond of it in the first place. Apple Sidra is awesome though. It's apple-flavored soda that kind of tastes like apple cider, but not. It's also super hard to find because it's foreign. :(

I do love soda slushies though.


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 12, 2010)

I always call it soda, and so does everyone else around here, in the northwest US O.o

Anyway, I prefer Root Beer, of almost any brand, though Mug is one of my favorites. Cream Soda, too. And Ginger Ale, but mostly because it's what makes me burp the loudest >=)
Oh, and any orange soda is good too =x

I also like to mix sodas, with each other and other things as well. Like iced tea or fruit punch, and once I even mixed sodas with iced tea, fruit punch, and chocolate ice cream. Yum! <3


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 13, 2010)

I usually don't drink soda 'cause I don't really like the fizz. I'm sucker for Orange and Grape soda, though, with Grape being one of my favourite drinks.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

1. My favorite sodas would be the non original variants of mountain dew, coke, Dr. Pepper and sprite
2. I really enjoyed the Throwback sodas, as they had natural sugar. 
3. Coke over pepsi any day.
4. Dr. Pepper over both
and, I may be weird this way but:

I enjoy mixing sodas. Such as 
Dr. Pepper and Sprite,
Coke and Sprite,
Coke and an orange/grape soda
Coke/Dr. Pepper and lemonade,
and, Dr. Pepper, Coke, Sprite and Mt. Dew (don't try this one, it was an experiment gone wrong.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 13, 2010)

I enjoy Lime Rickeys and Shirlee Temples. But on a more common basis, I'll drink most generic sodas (coke, pepsi, etc.) I am more fond of the Pepsi products, but out where I live we mostly have Coke products, so. Throwback over regular Mountain Dew, Mr. Pibb over Dr. Pepper (or straight sarsaparilla for that matter), and Crush over Sunkist.

Oh! and I loves me a good Ginger Ale.


----------



## [O] (Sep 14, 2010)

I used to be crazy about Mountain Dew, but now it's all about Dr. Pepper. :D


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 14, 2010)

Coke Zero (if it's availiable), and Diet Pepsi


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Sep 14, 2010)

My favorite pop is Mountain Dew, and I usually alternate between regular and Voltage. I love Baja Blast, but they only sell it at Taco Bell and I just don't like going there. After that I like Pepsi, then Wild Cherry Pepsi, then Dr. Pepper. I also agree that pops in Europe taste better; I was slightly disappointed but not suprised to find out they didn't sell Mountain Dew there, so I'm assuming Mountain Dew Throwback is what it would have tasted like.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Sep 15, 2010)

Root Beer (any kind, but A&W is the best), Diet Coke or Coke zero, Cream Soda, and uhhh... Anything I can find in the fridge if none of my favorites are there... -_-


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 15, 2010)

Invader Palkia said:


> Root Beer (any kind, but A&W is the best)


_you have blasphemed in the eyes of the Lord

take *it back right now*
_


----------



## brandman (Sep 18, 2010)

Mountain DEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWW! I like all of their variants, especially Voltage and Baja Blast. Vanilla Coke. Coke. Dr. Pepper. Sprite. Sunkist. And that's all I can think of.


----------



## ... (Sep 18, 2010)

I used to like Mountain Dew, but heard via e-mail the urban legend that it shrinks testicles (At 12, _just_ the time when I was starting puberty, and ever since then I've just lost my liking for it. So I'm a diehard Coke fan, especially of Vanilla Coke which I can only find in a select few restaurants around here. I've been wanting to compare to Coke Zero for a while, but can't find that in the restaurants even. Soo I'm stuck with original. Which ain't bad at all. Especially fountain. =3

I also looove Sprite, but only fountain sprite. The stuff in a can tastes all metally and flat to me, and bottled is just...I find the taste of it to be too sugary. I'm weird. 

And I'm also fond of Vault, which isn't so much soda as it is caffeinated lemonade, but I think it's still pretty good.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> And I'm also fond of Vault, which isn't so much soda as it is caffeinated lemonade, but I think it's still pretty good.


Whoa, I forgot that stuff even _existed_. It was a high school cool kid fad and that was about it.


----------



## Rex (Sep 18, 2010)

My favorites go a little something like this:
1.Pepsi
2.Root Beer
3.ANY kind of Coke
4.Dr Pepper.
5.Orange Crush.

I don't really _dislike_ any sort of soda.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 18, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> Yeah, it's gone pretty much the way of Vanilla and Cherry Coke in that it's becoming harder and harder to find, since the popular energy-drink market has virtually been taken over by Monster.


That was a fad, too... people generally find it ridiculous. Here, at least.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 19, 2010)

We still have Vault at our school. Or, well... Vault _zero_. From what I understand, it's quite vile.

We've only had water, Powerade and juice for the longest time in the school's vending machines, but now we have the sodas that have "zero" versions, like Vault Zero... Coke Zero and _Cherry Coke Zero_, which would have to be the single most disgusting drink I can imagine. It makes my skin crawl.

On the other hand, teachers get the full versions of these in the teacher's lounges. Even the ones that like me wouldn't get me any if I handed them the cash. >:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 19, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> I love Crush (Sunkist isn't as good)


Slice is the only good orange drink. Seriously.


----------



## Aisling (Sep 19, 2010)

Orange juice > orange soda.

I guess I forgot to mention in my post earlier, besides Coke with everything and milk with cookies and cake, I also drink OJ before bed sometimes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 19, 2010)

carbonated water > all of the above. what.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> I used to like Mountain Dew, but heard via e-mail the urban legend that it shrinks testicles (At 12, _just_ the time when I was starting puberty, and ever since then I've just lost my liking for it.)


I heard it was only the red variety.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 19, 2010)

Ahhh... what is called? ehhh,, it's something like "Red Alert" (haha transformers.) or something like that

I checked, and it's called "Code Red".


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 19, 2010)

Sprite and Sierra Mist. Otherwise, I hate soda with a fiery passion.


----------

